# Schreibschutz gar nicht änderbar?!



## Eden Aurorae (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Problem das erst seit kurzem aufgetreten ist: WoW ist schreibgeschützt, dass heißt alle Änderungen am Interface werden nach Beenden des Spiels nicht gespeichert...
Nun hab ich natürlich erstmal die Suchfunktion benutzt aber kein hilfreichen Beitrag gefunden, da ich Adminrechte besitze und ich den Schreibschutz auch ,,entfernen" kann indem ich auf das Kästchen klicke, danach kommt dann auch ne Meldung das der alle Unterordnet ,,entschreibschützt" und nen Ladebalken (wenige sek.)... So WoW neu gestartet Interface geändert, nochmal neu gestartet und siehe da! KEINE ÄNDERUNG... WoW-Ordner geöffnet und festgestellt das der schon wieder schreibgeschützt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Das Problem trat seit gestern auf, hab eig. nichts weiter gemacht außer das ich WoW von .../programme(x86) in den Ordner .../Dokumente/My Games/Blizzard Entertainment verschoben hab und Blasc installiert habe.

Hab auch schon probiert den Ordner wieder zurück zu .../programme(x86)  zu schieben ging aber nicht, weil da stand: ,,Dateien und Unterordner des Ordners sind in anderen Programmen geöffnet" ... hab 10 mal probiert und geguckt aber ich hatte absolut KEIN anderes Programm oder Explorer offen...

PS: arbeite auf Windows 7 64 Bit Version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und würd mich über alle HILFREICHEN Beiträge freun ^^


----------



## Eden Aurorae (22. Februar 2010)

weiß keiner weiter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...kein PC Freak on xD?


----------



## Klos1 (22. Februar 2010)

Hast du dir schon mal die NTFS-Berechtigungen näher angesehen?


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. Februar 2010)

Schieb es mal in den Ordner /Öffentlich


----------



## PoPo (22. Februar 2010)

Probier mal folgendes:

Start -> bei Suche cmd.exe eingeben -> Enter 
In der Komandozeile gibst du dann folgendes ein:  *attrib c:\pfad\zu\deinem\ordner -R -S*
Der Befehl wird die Atribute "schreibgeschützt" und "System" von dem angegebenen Ordner entfernen.

Also z.B.:  attrib c:\Dokumente\My Games\Blizzard\World of Warcraft -R -S

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (23. Februar 2010)

Wichtige Frage:

Hat nur Wow den Schreibschutz oder die gesamte Platte?


Ich hatte das noch vor kurzem ( danke an die Buffis für die Hilfe ) das ich meine Festplatte einfach an einen anderen Port meines Mainboards klemmen musste. Ist ein Asus Board. Dannach ist es nicht wieder aufgetretten. Ist ein Kontroller Fehler ( steht so im Netz ). Der Fehler kam auch nicht direkt nach der Installation sondern erst sehr viel Später.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  keine Ahnung wie sowas kann. Aber seitdem habe ich Ruhe davor. War auch nicht reproduzierbar. Einfach irgendwann wärend des betriebs sagte Steam " Ey alter ich schalte mich, ich kann ja nicht schreiben auf der Platte!" und dannach musste ich mehrfach neustarten.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Februar 2010)

Einen Ordner kann man nicht per Attribute "schreibgeschützt" machen. Wenn der Zugriff darauf scheitert, liegts an Benutzerrechten.

Weiterhin ist es unter Vista auch egal, ob man einen Ordner im Programm-Verzeichnis mit Rechten belegt. Windows regelt das Handling der Virtualisierung dieser Ordner trotzdem anders, wenn ein Programm im Benutzermodus gestartet wird.

Und wenn WoW nach umstellen der Konfiguration und des Interface alle Einstellungen wieder vergisst, gibt es nur die Möglichkeit, dass der Benutzer Windows Vista oder 7 verwendet und die Änderungen an WoW virtualisiert werden, weil es im Programm-Verzeichnis liegt und als Benutzer gestartet wird.

Lösung: Schiebe WoW aus C:\Programme\ heraus. Nach C:\Spiele\... zB.


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Februar 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Einen Ordner kann man nicht per Attribute "schreibgeschützt" machen. Wenn der Zugriff darauf scheitert, liegts an Benutzerrechten.
> 
> Weiterhin ist es unter Vista auch egal, ob man einen Ordner im Programm-Verzeichnis mit Rechten belegt. Windows regelt das Handling der Virtualisierung dieser Ordner trotzdem anders, wenn ein Programm im Benutzermodus gestartet wird.
> 
> ...





> Das Problem trat seit gestern auf, hab eig. nichts weiter gemacht außer das ich WoW von .../programme(x86) in den Ordner .../Dokumente/My Games/Blizzard Entertainment verschoben hab und Blasc installiert habe.
> 
> Hab auch schon probiert den Ordner wieder zurück zu .../programme(x86) zu schieben ging aber nicht, weil da stand: ,,Dateien und Unterordner des Ordners sind in anderen Programmen geöffnet" ... hab 10 mal probiert und geguckt aber ich hatte absolut KEIN anderes Programm oder Explorer offen...



Naja lesen würde manchmal nicht schaden.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Februar 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Schieb es mal in den Ordner /Öffentlich





Blut schrieb:


> Naja lesen würde manchmal nicht schaden.


Siehst du scheinbar genauso.


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Februar 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Siehst du scheinbar genauso.



Wieso? Ich meinte er soll aus dem jetzigen Ordner in dem er es hat in /Öffentlich schieben - nicht, dass er es aus Programme herausschieben soll.


----------



## Eden Aurorae (23. Februar 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Schieb es mal in den Ordner /Öffentlich




Danke dir hat funktioniert Dank gilt den Anderen natürlich auch ^^ ...


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Februar 2010)

Eden schrieb:


> Danke dir hat funktioniert Dank gilt den Anderen natürlich auch ^^ ...



Gern geschehen. Genauso war es nämlich bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

